# Bridging Visa A



## Shumway (May 31, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Please excuse me if this has been covered already, but I'm still unfamiliar with the subclasses. My friend who finished his masters degree at Swinburne here is now on a bridging visa A, before he goes onto a temporary visa. At least that is the plan. So I have a few questions.

1. Does the bridging visa and temporary visa have subclass numbers?
2. What is the usual length of time waiting on a bridging visa until its even assigned to a case officer? It was issued at the end of February.
3. All of the migration changes are overwhelming, and someone interpreted them as being you cannot stay anymore unless your are sponsored by your company is this correct?
4. Is there any way to move these things along or is it just simply a waiting game?

I have a few more questions but I thought I would get those ones out of the way first, thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Shumway said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please excuse me if this has been covered already, but I'm still unfamiliar with the subclasses. My friend who finished his masters degree at Swinburne here is now on a bridging visa A, before he goes onto a temporary visa. At least that is the plan. So I have a few questions.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if the Bridging Visas have SC numbers or are just A, B, C etc. and SC may be for what are termed substantial visas and the bridging visas are not.
The temporary visa you mention is likely the 485 if he is not eligible for the 885/886 - Visa Options - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration , ther also the 487.

Bridging visas do not really have case officers and a bridging visa would have been assigned when your friend applied for his temporary visa and they start when the previous temporary visa ceased and will stay current until a decision on his temporary visa.

*3.* I do not know whose interpretation that is but the temporary visa 485 is designed to help people meet qualifying criteria for a further 885/886/887 application/grant.

If a person is unable to qualify, then finding and employer for employer sponsorship is also possible and has the advantage of a person having a higher priority re application consideration.

One of the problems I have seen reported is that people on bridging or temporary visas awaiting an 885/886 visa application consideration have trouble securing employment _[ and a lot of permanent residents and citizens also do in current economic conditions ]_ and so all the more reason to seek an employer sponsorship.

But yes, at the end of a 485 or other temporary visa, if a person cannot attain eligibility for a PR visa or find an employer for sponsorship, they do need to look at what other visas may allow them to stay if that is their intent or leave for it serves no one any good to have people biding their time in Australia without employment or other activity.

4. Best way of moving along will be to find an employer for sponsorship, otherwise, yes it is a case of waiting until the priority system brings an application up if it does get brought up, but that's not really involving the temporary visas.
Details @ http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/priority-processing.pdf


----------



## Shumway (May 31, 2010)

Hi Wanderer,

Thank you for your reply. Unfortunetly my friend is not on the new list of required positions to be eligable (he has a Masters in International Business) so it looks like sponsorship will be the way to go.

I have found in him employment in the large company I work for. Do you (or anyone else) have any knowledge of the sponsorship process? I was told by someone that for a very large company like the one he is now in, the process isn't very troublesome for the employeer. I'm curious what the process is like, as it seems like an never ending series of hurdles to scramble over in order to get things in the right direction.

Thank you again,
Shumway


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Shumway said:


> Hi Wanderer,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Unfortunetly my friend is not on the new list of required positions to be eligable (he has a Masters in International Business) so it looks like sponsorship will be the way to go.
> 
> ...


I do not know that there are never ending hurdles for an employer sponsorship and whereas with an independent visa there is the points assessment process, the employer sponsorships still do have eligibility requirements to be assessed against but no points allocation.
Some of the eligibility requirements are the same and with employer sponsorship, both the employer and employee need to meet eligibility in respect to an approved position that an employee to be sponsored is suitable to.

There is temporary residency sponsorship as well as permanent residency, requirements varying and a temporary residency 457 visa can lead to eligibility for a permanent residency visa.
With the temporary residency visa, its validity is reliant on employment with a sponsor.
Details @ Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## aba (Oct 29, 2009)

Shumway said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please excuse me if this has been covered already, but I'm still unfamiliar with the subclasses. My friend who finished his masters degree at Swinburne here is now on a bridging visa A, before he goes onto a temporary visa. At least that is the plan. So I have a few questions.
> 
> ...


1: The bridging visa A is a subclass 010. The temporary visa is most likely the subclass 485 Graduate Skilled.

2. The bridging visa is automatically granted on lodgement of a valid subclass 485. Processing times for the 485 are currently approximately 6 months.

3. The changes are complicated and unfortunately many students are being misinformed and making incorrect decisions. I suggest that your friend obtain professional advice.

4. The best way ensure efficient processing of a 485 visa is to lodge a decision ready application.

Raul T Senise Registered Australian Migration Agent, MARA No. 0636699
Home


----------

